# Juice Leak Russian



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

The flavour and reliability of the Russian has led to me using it quite a lot recently and the last two days I have had a leak!!

It only happens when the juice is nearly finished and the moment I refill it she is perfect again?

Olga (The Original Russian 91%) performs flawlessly and I mean flawless with not a hit of a gurgle or leak... and as soon as the tarts tank is close to empty she gets PMS and leaks? WTF? It seems the leak comes out of the airhole?

I have just refilled her and once again we are back to perfection.


----------



## crack2483 (26/4/14)

Then don't let her run out 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Olga is getting upset with you Rob because you are working her too hard?

Another thing is that all the tanks are looking at her with envy and all these catty looks are making Olga a bit nervous. Perhaps put all the other tanks away. Also, I think Olga gets a bit nervous of Erica. 

Damn Rob, I really wish I knew why. I am sure the Kayfun/Russian Clone gurus would find resolving this issue a piece of cake - given what they have to go through to tame their tanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

Silver said:


> Olga is getting upset with you Rob because you are working her too hard?
> 
> Another thing is that all the tanks are looking at her with envy and all these catty looks are making Olga a bit nervous. Perhaps put all the other tanks away. Also, I think Olga gets a bit nervous of Erica.
> 
> Damn Rob, I really wish I knew why. I am sure the Kayfun/Russian Clone gurus would find resolving this issue a piece of cake - given what they have to go through to tame their tanks.



Olga and Erica get on really well... they are normally side by side... not sure this will continue when Kiera arrives... that may cause an issue. 

I can't put all the other Atty's away... they are all on their new Vape Stand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Only kidding 

All this affectionate talk about Olga's PMS and the antics of Erica and Kiera 

gives new meaning to the phrase "Boys and their Toys"

Or perhaps it should be more appropriately named:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

This is me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

I like that Rob, and don't take heed to the comments above; I can imagine that a 3-some or even a 4-some can work! 

PS. vape related off coarse


----------



## BhavZ (26/4/14)

From my experience it would leak when almost empty due to air pressure changes and viscosity of the juice. High VG juices tend not to do that in kayfun and russian style tanks.

Simple solution I found that works is that when you are just about at the point where it will start leaking, close the airhole completely, then turn the tank upside down and hold it for about 15-30secs, then with the tank still upside down loosen the airflow again to your desired level, hold it like that for 15-30secs than turn it back up. 

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/4/14)

after reading your post @Rob Fisher i was formulating a reply in my head and @BhavZ has written exactly what i was going to say , nice one .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> From my experience it would leak when almost empty due to air pressure changes and viscosity of the juice. High VG juices tend not to do that in kayfun and russian style tanks.
> 
> Simple solution I found that works is that when you are just about at the point where it will start leaking, close the airhole completely, then turn the tank upside down and hold it for about 15-30secs, then with the tank still upside down loosen the airflow again to your desired level, hold it like that for 15-30secs than turn it back up.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks @BhavZ that makes sense...


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

Yip the leak only happens when the tank is almost empty... I have taken to filling it up before it gets too low and happiness has returned to the Russian camp. The Russian 91 is one of my best buys ever!

I have ordered some clone Russian's and Kayfun's to pay with.


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

Pity Rob, hope you get to figure out why it does that. 
Just checked tonite again, my kayfun clone also leaks a bit more when nearing empty


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

Silver said:


> Just checked tonite again, my kayfun clone also leaks a bit more when nearing empty



Thanks Hi Ho... I guess it's an issue with this type of Atty... but I can live with it now that I can refill before it gets close to empty!


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

Regarding clones, we are playing Russian Roulette
LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

Silver said:


> Regarding clones, we are playing Russian Roulette
> LOL



Yip that would certainly seem so... time will tell when mine arrive from SlowTech.


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

my russian clone doesnt gurgle when nearing empty  i once vaped it ALMOST dry, and it gave super performance till the last

this is the story with the clones i guess, they differ from one to the next

i have found that mine gurgles and leaks when its over filled though

other than these minute 'issues' i am happy with my russian clone, and dont see myself getting another tank in the near future (another russian clone wont be bad though)

or should i say, i havent seen any other tank that compares


----------

